# Comics  > Image Comics >  New Bloodstrike series.

## Adam-X

It's pretty much a brainless, not very deep story, but fun, regardless!

Anyone else picking this up?

https://d138hkes00e90m.cloudfront.ne...icit_900px.jpg

----------


## Dark-Flux

I really liked Seeleys run so thought id take a punt on the new series (which was originally solicited a few years ago as continuing the numbering) pretty much expecting it to be terrible but fun in a "hahaLiefeldEXTREEEEME" kinda way.
And yeah, pretty much just that.
 I gotta admit that i was intrigued by Liefelds sell of it being a more "mature" read than youd expect from him, but then it turned out he just meant he'd be drawing a huge severed penis. Then i eye rolled thinking; Of _course_ thats what he meant! 

Not sure how long ill stick with it though as i imagine the novelty will soon wear off. But then, its a Liefeld book so i doubt he'll commit to 6 issues before abandoning it.

---

Now, what id love to see is another Extreme relaunch 2.0 with fresh indie talent reinterpreting the characters. Brandon Grahams Prophet was amazeballs. Now i want Ales Kots Brigade, Kurtis Wiebes Avengelyne and Ed Brissons Supreme!

----------


## InformationGeek

I wanted to try this series, because I was hoping for something totally over the top, cheesy, and silly like from Liefeld's stuff in the 90's.  Instead, I got this thing that feels like if Avatar Comics attempted a parody/homage of the original Liefeld work, but with their own personal touches to it.

It's garbage from beginning to end, but not in a fun way.  This should have been 90's edgy and not modern day edgy.

----------


## Adam-X

I thought it was fun, because it does not take itself seriously.
(To me, it feels like he's trying to capture the Deadpool vibe - which breaks the fourth wall, gets cut up all the time, etc).

And I think - yes, there was the penis severing thing - which, I thought they did pretty funny (again, for going in expecting a brainless fun read) - but I think the mature has to do more with the severing of limbs and blood and guts. (Which granted, they did back in the day all the time with Bloodstrike and Brigade, since they were clones, they were having Supreme rip their arms off and everything!)

I am curious to see where it goes. Interesting to see the original team being (possibly) in the next issue.

----------


## zevious zoquis

I know it's all been said before with Leifeld, but when I look at what he draws - all the classic Leifeldisms which continue to be a thing...

----------


## Adam-X

> I know it's all been said before with Leifeld, but when I look at what he draws - all the classic Leifeldisms which continue to be a thing...


I'd question more those male artists draws a female with GINORMOUS breasts that would snap a woman's back, but somehow still held up by that piece of thread...

----------


## zevious zoquis

http://img1.rnkr-static.com/user_nod...n-photo-u1.jpg


It's the way almost every thigh or forearm or bicep has to have a weird strap around it.  It's the pouches!  It's the bizarre hair and the bizarre mouths and the swords everywhere and the crazy-bendy quadruple-barrelled guns!  It's the way he draws women...or men...or human bodies in general.

----------


## Adam-X

> http://img1.rnkr-static.com/user_nod...n-photo-u1.jpg
> It's the way almost every thigh or forearm or bicep has to have a weird strap around it.  It's the pouches!  It's the bizarre hair and the bizarre mouths and the swords everywhere and the crazy-bendy quadruple-barrelled guns!  It's the way he draws women...or men...or human bodies in general.


That look is how I think _every_ female IMAGE character looked. Whether by Rob or otherwise.

----------


## dimo1

I've just finished the first issue. Say, that was much better than I expected. It got a very poor review here, but I honestly feel it is just because Liefeld can't be considered good. If it were credited to Grant Morrison people would rave about the concept of infantile humour, brilliantly coupled with over-the-top gore and violence, thus creating a smorgasbrod of two otherwise antipode worlds.
Anyway, it is not the greatest comic ever, but an entertaining, even if at times rather questionable ride. Best suited for old geezer wanting to feel juvenile for a couple of minutes.

Love the inking, Rob's always been good at it, and the new style works nicely.

----------


## zevious zoquis

> That look is how I think _every_ female IMAGE character looked. Whether by Rob or otherwise.


Well my posts have been modded, which is fine.  I didn't want to offend anyone.  I only posted that pic in response to your point about artists who draw big-boobed women.  Leifeld's women look just zany!  lol.  My point is just that all these specific things that have come to be sort of a running joke about his artwork - he still does them all and its hard to figure out why.  I mean part of me thinks he's just having us all on - just a big laugh.  But his commitment to that gag would have to be seen as...er...unusual to say the least...

----------


## capuga

> Well my posts have been modded, which is fine.  I didn't want to offend anyone.  I only posted that pic in response to your point about artists who draw big-boobed women.  Leifeld's women look just zany!  lol.  My point is just that all these specific things that have come to be sort of a running joke about his artwork - he still does them all and its hard to figure out why.  I mean part of me thinks he's just having us all on - just a big laugh.  But his commitment to that gag would have to be seen as...er...unusual to say the least...


The thing is, not everyone thinks the things that make Liefeld, Liefeld are a joke or ugly. He still has a large fan base that likes his style. And that is what it is - a style. He draws in a way that is recognizable as his own. Some people may not like the style and may make fun of him, but he draws in his style because it is his style. And there are many fans that enjoy it.

----------


## Adam-X

> I've just finished the first issue. Say, that was much better than I expected. It got a very poor review here, but I honestly feel it is just because Liefeld can't be considered good. If it were credited to Grant Morrison people would rave about the concept of infantile humour, brilliantly coupled with over-the-top gore and violence, thus creating a smorgasbrod of two otherwise antipode worlds. Anyway, it is not the greatest comic ever, but an entertaining, even if at times rather questionable ride. Best suited for old geezer wanting to feel juvenile for a couple of minutes.
> Love the inking, Rob's always been good at it, and the new style works nicely.


Thank you! That's exactly how I felt. If this was probably anyone other than Rob Liefeld, people would probably say the humor is absolutely wonderful, dark, and great! I think, just because Rob has that reputation - you know, from 1990 - when he first began drawing - that he can't catch a break. People just lock onto that. Like he's not drawn since then. Like he's not improved since then. It's like thinking Jeff Matsuda's art still looks exactly the same as his run on NEW MEN (also IMAGE comics). Granted, NEW MEN was a little painful (art and story) - but Jeff Matsuda has gotten recognition because he's done some pretty cool stuff in X-MEN and WOLVERINE (not my artistic style of enjoyment, but definitely talented regardless!)




> Leifeld's women look just zany!  lol.  My point is just that all these specific things that have come to be sort of a running joke about his artwork - he still does them all and its hard to figure out why.  I mean part of me thinks he's just having us all on - just a big laugh.  But his commitment to that gag would have to be seen as...er...unusual to say the least...


I think it's called artistic style. For example, JRJR is known for drawing "flat faces and big noses" (so much so that there was a whole interview with him about not drawing a "big nose" when he jumped on the SUPERMAN book recently). And if you look at King Kirby's art - it's pretty flat and lacking the details - does it make it bad? Absolutely not. It's different, yes. Unique, yes. And I think that's just what Rob does. I think he has his style, and he enjoys doing it. I get not everyone is (or should) like it. So I am not trying to convince you to like his art. Only that I don't think it's a gag - I think he sincerely loves comics, and that's just his own style.




> The thing is, not everyone thinks the things that make Liefeld, Liefeld are a joke or ugly. He still has a large fan base that likes his style. And that is what it is - a style. He draws in a way that is recognizable as his own. Some people may not like the style and may make fun of him, but he draws in his style because it is his style. And there are many fans that enjoy it.


LOL! I need to read the whole thread before I reply. Exactly what I was saying above. But you said it in far fewer lines.  :Smile:

----------


## madrox83

Yup enjoying the series and really look forward to Brigade. Despite what many sites would like you to believe art is subjective and many appreciate Rob. I like his style and find a lot of his stories to be fun and entertaining. Does it mean I have bad taste? Of course not one of my favorite series ever was 100Bullets which could be further from Liefeld books.

The best way to think of it is that sometimes people want pizza and sometimes they want a burger.

----------


## Scott M Davis

Liking Liefeld is love/hate thing.

Sometimes he draws fire and its awesome, sometimes it smoke and its sucks. If he has a great inker on top of his pencils, everyone loves it. If he goes all sketchy and they just colour over top, its hard to look at.

Bloodstrike hits a nice medium of his work. Ron can be a great writer when he applies himself, and he is at a odd quandary with this title as it ties in with the upcoming Brigade HC, so he can't go all balls out (which it already has!) and do crazy things.

----------


## WeirdSpace

Anyone heard when #2 will be out?

----------


## dimo1

Day before yesterday.

----------


## Adam-X

> Day before yesterday.


Aye, it should have come out Weds. Looking forward to picking it up. Hoping to get the cover with the team on it.

----------


## WeirdSpace

> Day before yesterday.


Excellent! We get the comics a week later on this side of the pond, it should be here on Wednesday.

----------


## Adam-X

> Excellent! We get the comics a week later on this side of the pond, it should be here on Wednesday.


Ah yes! All right - If I discuss it or if anyone does - *please use spoiler tags* for those across the pond!

----------


## Trey Strain

No disrespect, but how Nineties is a name like Bloodstrike?

----------


## JLS Comics

> No disrespect, but how Nineties is a name like Bloodstrike?


Very much so considering that's when it first came out  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Adam-X

> No disrespect, but how Nineties is a name like Bloodstrike?


I think you may be over thinking it. Kind of like, "How come Cyclops' optic blasts don't shoot out the sides of his sunglasses..." or "How does Scarlet Witch's top stay attached like that?"

If you want to get picky... how "cool" are names "Storm", "Mister Fantastic", and so on. Look at any super hero name and really ponder the sanity of a person wearing a colorful costume and giving themselves a silly name.

----------


## Scott M Davis

You know, if I read it right, there is only one major spoiler in the whole issue.

----------


## Trey Strain

> I think you may be over thinking it. Kind of like, "How come Cyclops' optic blasts don't shoot out the sides of his sunglasses..." or "How does Scarlet Witch's top stay attached like that?"
> 
> If you want to get picky... how "cool" are names "Storm", "Mister Fantastic", and so on. Look at any super hero name and really ponder the sanity of a person wearing a colorful costume and giving themselves a silly name.


Oh I agree.  But it seemed that every name in the Nineties had blood or claw or death in it.  It's like when you see an old car with big tailfins, you know it was made in the Fifties.  And haircuts where men's ears are covered are from the Seventies.

----------


## JLS Comics

> I think you may be over thinking it. Kind of like, "How come Cyclops' optic blasts don't shoot out the sides of his sunglasses..." or "How does Scarlet Witch's top stay attached like that?"
> 
> If you want to get picky... how "cool" are names "Storm", "Mister Fantastic", and so on. Look at any super hero name and really ponder the sanity of a person wearing a colorful costume and giving themselves a silly name.


re: Mr. Fantastic.... he spent all the money to become a doctor, Dr. Reed Richards. I don't know any physician that likes to then be referred to as Mr. They always go with Dr. So why is he not Dr. Fantastic. Why'd he choose Mr. when he is a Dr.?

----------


## Adam-X

So I picked up and read issue #2...

I was disappointed that the rest of the Bloodstrike team wasn't actually a part of the "team" like the cover seems to show.

I did find it funny with what he said about Deadlock.

Rob seems to be able to laugh at himself and his creations.

----------


## dimo1

> So I picked up and read issue #2...
> 
> I was disappointed that the rest of the Bloodstrike team wasn't actually a part of the "team" like the cover seems to show.
> 
> I did find it funny with what he said about Deadlock.
> 
> Rob seems to be able to laugh at himself and his creations.


Read 2 over the weekend. Sadly the energy of the first issue is missing for me. One funny remark about Deadlock, that's basically it, plus lackluster art already in issue 2. Liefeld is able to do good work, but as usual is lacking any spirit of going longer than one issue. I think I will check 3, if there is no improvement I am out.

----------


## Adam-X

> Read 2 over the weekend. Sadly the energy of the first issue is missing for me. One funny remark about Deadlock, that's basically it, plus lackluster art already in issue 2. Liefeld is able to do good work, but as usual is lacking any spirit of going longer than one issue. I think I will check 3, if there is no improvement I am out.


I think Issue #2 was mostly about Rob cutting ties with the previous Bloodstrike, while "acknowledging" fan reactions (in regards to Deadlock).

----------


## Adam-X

> Read 2 over the weekend. Sadly the energy of the first issue is missing for me. One funny remark about Deadlock, that's basically it, plus lackluster art already in issue 2. Liefeld is able to do good work, but as usual is lacking any spirit of going longer than one issue. I think I will check 3, if there is no improvement I am out.


I will say, I was a bit bummed by this issue. I was hoping for the team of Bloodstrike to do more.

Would have been nice to see some development there - to at least become protagonists to Bloodstrike.

Rather than seeing:
*spoilers:*

Both Deadlock and Shogun taken down and destroyed within two pages.

*end of spoilers*

----------


## Adam-X

Pretty sure this series is dead in the water. Just like the relaunched BRIGADE was. (That lasted - what? one issue?)

I've made repeated attempts (on Twitter and such), reaching out to Rob to ask when #3 was coming out - and nothing.

Most recently reached out to the artist, and also got back nothing.

RIP Bloodstrike.

----------


## BrianT

Liefeld tweeted recently that he was back to work on both BLOODSTRIKE and BRIGADE. Though, he's also working on DEADPOOL: BAD BLOOD.

----------


## missingmarch

It feels so Liefeldian when you capitalize the titles like that.

----------


## Adam-X

> Liefeld tweeted recently that he was back to work on both BLOODSTRIKE and BRIGADE. Though, he's also working on DEADPOOL: BAD BLOOD.


Making readers wait (how many months since Bloodstrike #2?) -we at four? Five? Months?

That's something you'd expect from some small mom and pop self publishing comic team...

Not Image comics. You'd figure they'd at least have 3 or so issue all done and ready before beginning anything...

I can't even remember how long ago Brigade #1 came out... how long has that been? Over 6 months, I'm sure.

----------


## Adam-X

> Liefeld tweeted recently that he was back to work on both BLOODSTRIKE and BRIGADE. Though, he's also working on DEADPOOL: BAD BLOOD.


I looked and couldn't find that tweet.

----------


## Dark-Flux

Brigade never came out at all...

----------


## Adam-X

> Brigade never came out at all...


It was Brigade that I was thinking of. I know he has a Kickstarter for Brigade currently. But back in 2010, he released a "revamped" "all new origin" for Brigade. All that ever came out... Issue #1.

----------


## BrianT

> It feels so Liefeldian when you capitalize the titles like that.


It's a common way to present the title of a work.




> I looked and couldn't find that tweet.


He's made sporadic references to both BLOODSTRIKE and BRIGADE on Twitter and Instagram since the new year. Might be easier to find on Instagram as there are fewer posts to go through.

He's added some additional con appearances recently, so who knows if that will impact his publishing schedule like it did last year. I assume the Deadpool book is the priority.

----------


## Adam-X

> He's added some additional con appearances recently, so who knows if that will impact his publishing schedule like it did last year. I assume the Deadpool book is the priority.


I can imagine that DP is his #1 priority... it's all he talks about.

And he apologies all over the Brigade KS for not being able to hold a schedule.

----------


## BrianT

Liefeld just responded to someone on Twitter asking whether there would be BLOODSTRIKE and BRIGADE out this summer with "Yes!" This was about an hour ago. Hopefully it starts then and continues to come regularly for an extended period.

----------


## Dark-Flux

I see no reason why that would be the case.
I mean, when was the last time Liefeld released on a consistent schedule for 6+ issues and that wasnt work for hire?

----------


## Adam-X

> Liefeld just responded to someone on Twitter asking whether there would be BLOODSTRIKE and BRIGADE out this summer with "Yes!" This was about an hour ago. Hopefully it starts then and continues to come regularly for an extended period.


One can hope, however...




> I see no reason why that would be the case.
> I mean, when was the last time Liefeld released on a consistent schedule for 6+ issues and that wasnt work for hire?


Dark-Flux makes a very good point.

I want to believe that this will happen. But historically, the odds are not in his favor.

----------


## BrianT

I don't disagree with either of you. Concern over his creator-owned schedule is why I didn't back the BRIGADE Kickstarter in the first place, as much as I wanted it to happen. And it's part of why I'll be switching back to my "trades only" policy for such work after the first BLOODSTRIKE/BRIGADE volume is released.

I imagine BLOODSTRIKE #3 has to be re-solicited before Image publishes it and I don't see it on Image's website. So, we're already looking at late summer, at best.

----------


## Adam-X

> I don't disagree with either of you. Concern over his creator-owned schedule is why I didn't back the BRIGADE Kickstarter in the first place, as much as I wanted it to happen. And it's part of why I'll be switching back to my "trades only" policy for such work after the first BLOODSTRIKE/BRIGADE volume is released. I imagine BLOODSTRIKE #3 has to be re-solicited before Image publishes it and I don't see it on Image's website. So, we're already looking at late summer, at best.


It's a shame, because Rob certainly has enough time to talk about Cable and Deadpool on Twitter and Instagram. He needs to stop typing on there and work on his comic.  :Smile: 

At this point, I have already forgotten what there was for a story - other than Bloodstrike killed the rest of his team - and that he got his wanker got cut off.

... Wait, was there much more than that to it?

----------


## BrianT

Liefeld was soliciting questions for an upcoming podcast and I asked about the direct market release dates for BS #3 and B #1. He said "Soon and not soon enough!" That's not a promising answer.

----------


## Adam-X

> Liefeld was soliciting questions for an upcoming podcast and I asked about the direct market release dates for BS #3 and B #1. He said "Soon and not soon enough!" That's not a promising answer.


Why does he care? He's probably rolling in money from the Deadpool money royalties...

----------


## Adam-X

Issue #3 of this never came out, right?

How many months now?

And he just announced a new Youngblood, with X-Men 92 writer and a new artist.

So maybe, that will be on time... (but hate the redesigns and the new characters look... so I will be skipping that... so it won't matter...)

----------


## BCya

Yeah, #3 never came out.  I thought the first two issues were pretty fun, but Rob is a lazy quitter.  He is going to run out of fans one day with stuff like this.  Why should I be excited for Youngblood?  I actually thought it looked kinda cool, reminded me of Alan Moore's abbreviated run.

It's too bad, though, that Rob took this book over and then killed it quickly, because Tim Seeley's Bloodstrike was really cool.  Rob's was over the top and crazy (like his run on Deathstroke, which many claimed to hate - without even reading it - but I quite enjoyed), but Seeley kicked butt.

It's weird that I enjoy the new Thunderbolts book, because the artist was the guy drawing the last run of Youngblood, which was pretty poorly written.  But it brings me back to the old exciting days of the 90s with Jon Malin's art.

----------


## armlessphelan

I'm intrigued by the new Youngblood. I go into Liefeld books expecting an abrupt end, but if we get something like the 2012 relaunch I'll be more than happy. Glory and Bloodstrike were amazing. Larsen's Supreme was... not the best. Haven't finished Blue Rose, either.

----------


## BCya

Erik Larsen's Supreme was empty and awful.  And it started so well with the Alan Moore written first issue he did.  Actually, there were good things he did, but it got worse and worse over time.

I didn't read Blue Rose, looked completely not Supreme at all.  The art was off putting to me and I while I used to love Warren Ellis, I don't think he's written anything good in some time.

----------


## armlessphelan

> Erik Larsen's Supreme was empty and awful.  And it started so well with the Alan Moore written first issue he did.  Actually, there were good things he did, but it got worse and worse over time.
> 
> I didn't read Blue Rose, looked completely not Supreme at all.  The art was off putting to me and I while I used to love Warren Ellis, I don't think he's written anything good in some time.


Blue Rose wasn't very Supreme. It was Warren Ellis trying to be "meta" and whatnot. It's all up its own ass. Still, I need to finish it.

----------


## Adam-X

> Yeah, #3 never came out.  I thought the first two issues were pretty fun, but Rob is a lazy quitter.  He is going to run out of fans one day with stuff like this.  Why should I be excited for Youngblood?  I actually thought it looked kinda cool, reminded me of Alan Moore's abbreviated run.


Well, if he's making any commission at all from Deadpool... It's no wonder he feels like he can do whatever he wants.




> It's weird that I enjoy the new Thunderbolts book, because the artist was the guy drawing the last run of Youngblood, which was pretty poorly written.  But it brings me back to the old exciting days of the 90s with Jon Malin's art.


It's also the same artist that did the "Ex X-Men" version of the New Warriors, which was horrible (art wise, story wise, was actually pretty good). I feel the same about Thunderbolts. Pretty good story (for the most part, could be better), but my problem is the art.  :Frown:

----------

